# I LOVE MY EYESHADOWS



## LayTheBeat (Nov 14, 2015)

I love my eyeshadows because sometimes a simple eye look can be just as breathtaking as a full glam face I created this soft gold eye in a rush to work one day and got so many compliments. Some of my products I used... @makeupgeekcosmetics peach smoothie as a transition with cocoa bear to define the crease. 
@maccosmetics brick to add definition and espresso in the outer corner to create a cat effect.. And my favorite gold that came in their x6 palette ... Creative copper on my lid with fix plus + to wet the brush to intensify the color.


_Mod Edit: Replaced IG link with the actual photo._


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 15, 2015)

wowwww thats gorgeous.. love the lashes


----------



## LayTheBeat (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks, I will be posting more pics!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 16, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------



## LayTheBeat (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks I appreciate it!!!


----------



## Ravenhaired88 (Dec 25, 2015)

Very nice and subtle it really suits you


----------



## FNPbeauty (Jan 2, 2017)

So pretty and natural.i can tell you love your eye shadows.


----------

